# koi question



## mattk (Aug 25, 2008)

I am new and I have done much reading "now" after my or i should say girlfriends koi purchase. However I have a koi in a 10 gallon tank. I know before you all say it, I have pond available soon for my fish but as of right now its about 2" long. I am just worried because he seems to just sit at the bottom of the tank under a plant and when i feed he seems to not see it. He does come out sometimes sucks on a few rocks then goes right back into the corner. Maybe someone knows something I dont?

Some tank info. 10 gallon 1 koi, 4 black neon tetra and I am still cycling which i didn't really know about until after i had the fish and tank. temp is around 73-74%F can't really do much there since i have the tetra also. The tank is 2 weeks old and i do water changes of 20-25% every 3 days while the bacteria is growing. I have never done any testing.

thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The only think I know about koi is that they jump (this surprised me), keep your lid shut.


----------



## Sock Yee (Dec 29, 2007)

You might want to consider removing the neon tetra after the koi gets bigger. Or else they will ended up as food.

And about the shyness, koi have always shown that kind of behavior. Since your pond is still not yet ready, I would advice you put a backdrop to cover one side of the aquarium. That would help to reduce stress and the fish will feel more secure and with less reflection.


----------



## mattk (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks Sock Yee. I did put a backdrop on my tank a few days ago and the Koi seems to be doing better. He even comes out from hiding and swims all over the tank.


----------

